# LFTS 10/19/2020



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Who’s getting after it this morning? I’m on my way to Jackson county. Left the house 20 minutes ago. Showered, jug of coffee and cider mill donuts! I’m excited for my first sit of the season! Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to be heading to one of my ol faithful stands this morning. First sit in this spot for the year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

great morning to hunt cold crisp low wind here in clare county.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great morning I'm on my way.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Just getting ready to get my poop in a group and head out for my first morning hunt of the year!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well now I’m dealing with a thief! Went to check one of my cams on the way in and it’s gone. F#%king scumbag piece of s##t! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m headed out in Ottawa County. 36 and a 2 mph East wind. Can’t wait to be in the tree again!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> Well now I’m dealing with a thief! Went to check one of my cams on the way in and it’s gone. F#%king scumbag piece of s##t!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why we need exploding trail cams. Blow the fingers right off the thieving pricks!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Clear cool & still! After all the water & wind adventures this weekend it sure is beautiful out here, of course I'm at work so there's that...
Shoot Straight & Be Safe out here. Join ya when I can.
Sucks about the cam 247. Cell or regular?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Clear cool & still! After all the water & wind adventures this weekend it sure is beautiful out here, of course I'm at work so there's that...
> Shoot Straight & Be Safe out here. Join ya when I can.
> Sucks about the cam 247. Cell or regular?


Browning strike force HD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Getting wet now. It’s raining pretty good here in Manchester 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in in Clinton county. First sit for me in a week. Don’t remember the last time I went that long without bowhunting in October, but I was bird hunting instead so an acceptable trade I suppose.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

good luck to everyone out there.. stay warm, stay dry, may your arrows fly straight and true, and be safe!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

First hunt since last Tuesday. Hoping to see some pre-rut action this morning 

Very quiet walk in this morning after all the rain & wind.

39 degrees and calm here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Weather sure feels perfect! I have to get to work but my first morning sit will be coming soon it feels like November! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful morning in Barry County. Cool and a really light wind. No deer seen yet but there’s still time!

Sorry about your camera 247. I hate thieves! 

I pulled a card from a brand new Moultrie camera and it’s a big piece of junk. Only takes pictures for a couple hours after it’s turned on and that’s it! Guess I’ll be calling moultrie at lunch time!

Good luck and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had a small buck chasing a doe when a possible shooter pushed him off and took over. Not a real hot and heavy chase but good to see a decent sized buck joining in the fun.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

1st morning sit of the season. Very quiet except the birds so far.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow so far.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

No deer yet here but a nice piece full calm morning. Minus the thieves I love being in the woods. Doesn’t really matter what I’m doing just love being out here.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

First sit on our Clinton County property. Very quiet so far, but it is typically a later morning spot. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No deer on the back deck. I checked good while taking a dog out for a morning break..
Coffee and a furnace indoors this morning.
Sure looks right out there though. Late to bed for certain deer that had too much fun last night , maybe....

Shoot straight folks!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

1.5 year old 8 point so far


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing yet. Had to figure out how to get to my stand due to the creek being crazy high. Got in here at about 7:20. Not ideal but that’s life. Haven’t seen anything yet. Hope to soon.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Saw this young 10pt and a bigger buck earlier, nice morning to be out


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Two 6’s at 20 yards at first light. Nothing since.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

out in Kent nothing so far, Got the next 30 out of 31 days off.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

TJD said:


> Saw this young 10pt and a bigger buck earlier, nice morning to be out
> View attachment 589989
> View attachment 589991


TJD I like your style. Patience leads to reward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just let a solid 2.5 walk. Biggest one I’ve ever let go. Feel pretty good about it. There’s better deer out there to end my season on. Grunted him into 30 yards though. Had a spike right under me just before the bigger buck came in. He was my live decoy.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Stuck at work and envious. To add insult to injury I side swiped a doe on the way in. Thankfully she just left a clean spot on my truck. Shoot straight guys.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Was able to make it out this morning till 930


Got busted at 630am. Had coyote come in at 850 and got to see the sun rise. Great Monday and start week


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

paragonrun said:


> out in Kent nothing so far, Got the next 30 out of 31 days off.


Good man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A few does and a small buck. Time for coffee. Back at it later.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Saw a spike come threw plot from the window about 930. Hit a spot and took off straight towards house nose to ground all the way to mowed grass 25 yards. Stop. Frantically look all over. Must have lost her scent. Made a scrape in yard then back the way he had been going.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Only seen a spike buck this morning at around 9:00, He came cruising down the ridge as expected at 15 yards. He came in nose to the thermal pull (east) and was heading toward a bedding area. Got a little hinky when he hit where I walked in but continued on. About 5 minutes later all hell busted loose (gun fire) about 100 yards from me. Bout jumped out of my skin lol. Then truck doors shutting and dog barking. Then I'm guessing a dog running threw the woods with a beeper thingy going off. Well enough of this crap ,ended up climbing down . Joys of public land hunting.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I had to work last night guys. I could about cry what was on my camera...law enforcement and night shift don’t always go hand in hand with a great schedule. Daylight pictures of a stud. Stud to me anyway.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I had to work last night guys. I could about cry what was on my camera...law enforcement and night shift don’t always go hand in hand with a great schedule. Daylight pictures of a stud. Stud to me anyway.


thank you for being out there! Stay safe and hopefully you get some seat time soon


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I’ll be back tonight and hunting him hard and playing the wind during the rut. Wind is perfect for that stand tonight. I’ve been staying out of that property for the most part. He went ghost mode for a month and a half and I have a velvet pic of him too. If it comes together tonight my wife won’t be happy with another taxidermy bill lol.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I’ll be back tonight and hunting him hard and playing the wind during the rut. Wind is perfect for that stand tonight. I’ve been staying out of that property for the most part. He went ghost mode for a month and a half and I have a velvet pic of him too. If it comes together tonight my wife won’t be happy with another taxidermy bill lol.
> View attachment 590043
> View attachment 590045


Intresting sticker one his right side. Blendon Township?


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, but the rain we weren't supposed to get started and I didn't want to waste anytime getting her dressed and out of the woods as soon as could. 

Got her about 9:00 a.m. First deer with the Hoyt in a few years.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Intresting sticker one his right side. Blendon Township?
> View attachment 590051


Sent you a PM. For anyone wondering though, not Blendon lol.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Saw the best daylight movement I have since Oct 1 on my cameras this morning. No big one on their feet during daylight, but the small bucks are feeling the urge I can tell. I am still going to lay off for about a week.... hard to make myself do it though.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I had to work last night guys. I could about cry what was on my camera...law enforcement and night shift don’t always go hand in hand with a great schedule. Daylight pictures of a stud. Stud to me anyway.


Good Luck and a sincere thank you for performing that rough shift duty.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanx for your chosen career michiganoutdoorsman.
I recall working 3rd shift real well.
People want to feed breakfast after. And think you're weird for wanting to sleep with some degree of quiet. (Of course noise ordinances seldom apply to nightshift workers minority butts desires...)
Good luck on the buck. (!)

Congrats on the doe Craves! She's a great lookin healthy specimen. The best kind.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Craves said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the rain we weren't supposed to get started and I didn't want to waste anytime getting her dressed and out of the woods as soon as could.
> 
> Got her about 9:00 a.m. First deer with the Hoyt in a few years.
> View attachment 590059
> View attachment 590061


CONGRATS Kevin ! Pressures off and the walleye are in the river  good job


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Craves said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the rain we weren't supposed to get started and I didn't want to waste anytime getting her dressed and out of the woods as soon as could.
> 
> Got her about 9:00 a.m. First deer with the Hoyt in a few years.
> View attachment 590059
> View attachment 590061


Look at the head on that!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I’ll be back tonight and hunting him hard and playing the wind during the rut. Wind is perfect for that stand tonight. I’ve been staying out of that property for the most part. He went ghost mode for a month and a half and I have a velvet pic of him too. If it comes together tonight my wife won’t be happy with another taxidermy bill lol.
> View attachment 590043
> View attachment 590045


he’s a beautiful buck!! I love the tall and narrow racks!!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

He's tight & TALL, good luck when you get some seat time out there. & Yes definitely, thank you & your brothers and sisters for what you do. 


michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I’ll be back tonight and hunting him hard and playing the wind during the rut. Wind is perfect for that stand tonight. I’ve been staying out of that property for the most part. He went ghost mode for a month and a half and I have a velvet pic of him too. If it comes together tonight my wife won’t be happy with another taxidermy bill lol.
> View attachment 590043
> View attachment 590045


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Got out for a short sit this morning. Didn't see anything but the scrapes were all tore up so I checked my cam and saw 4 different bucks hit the scrape early this morning between 4:10 and 5:30.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Look at the head on that!


Which one?

@Craves CONGRATS!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

motdean said:


> Which one?
> 
> @Craves CONGRATS!


Exactly


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Got out for a short sit this morning. Didn't see anything but the scrapes were all tore up so I checked my cam and saw 4 different bucks hit the scrape early this morning between 4:10 and 5:30.


So why weren't you there earlier then?


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Laugh it up Chuckleheads!


Namrock said:


> Look at the head on that!





motdean said:


> Which one?
> 
> @Craves CONGRATS!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Bumbel's bounce! Whoopeeee


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Bumbel's bounce! Whoopeeee


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> So why weren't you there earlier then?


I was still dreaming about shooting a big buck at that time!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got down a few minutes ago. Seen two spike horns about 9:30 together and a doe by herself at noon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Buddy called this morning, missed chance with a big 10. Had him at about 30 yards. Had crossbow up and about to fire a bolt when amber alert went off. Doubt we will see him again for a while. Was out of stand and in truck on way to liquor store at 8:30


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It was an absolute beautiful October morning. Calm and still until the sun came out fully. Then the leaves started to drop, big time.

I had a little spike come in early and right with him was a small 6. I’ve been seeing them together quite often on cam and in the summer. They walked.

Two doe briefly appeared but disappeared just as quickly as they showed up.

Left at noon for lunch and a 1/2 snooze. Leaving in 15 for the evening. Good luck! 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> I was still dreaming about shooting a big buck at that time![/QUOTE
> 
> I dream about other things.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Law enforcement is a pretty thankless job nowadays and it’s nice to see so many people still back the men and women who choose to wear a uniform in today’s world. I will be in the stand along the creek tonight in hopes that he shows his face two nights in a row during daylight!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Law enforcement is a pretty thankless job nowadays and it’s nice to see so many people still back the men and women who choose to wear a uniform in today’s world. I will be in the stand along the creek tonight in hopes that he shows his face two nights in a row during daylight!


Good luck on getting him or one of the other ones!


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

Sam22 said:


> Saw the best daylight movement I have since Oct 1 on my cameras this morning. No big one on their feet during daylight, but the small bucks are feeling the urge I can tell. I am still going to lay off for about a week.... hard to make myself do it though.


Fridays weather is warm and rain with Saturday topping in the 40's. I'll say this Saturday morning should be great.


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

lil bluegill said:


> Buddy called this morning, missed chance with a big 10. Had him at about 30 yards. Had crossbow up and about to fire a bolt when amber alert went off. Doubt we will see him again for a while. Was out of stand and in truck on way to liquor store at 8:30



The taste of a cold beer at 10am is great.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> CONGRATS Kevin ! Pressures off and the walleye are in the river  good job


What are these "walleyes" that you speak of??? Taking Halloween weekend off from hunting. Sounds like nothing up in the Saginaw yet! Might just have to venture over to your neighborhood. Probably end up in a tree stand though


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Craves said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the rain we weren't supposed to get started and I didn't want to waste anytime getting her dressed and out of the woods as soon as could.
> 
> Got her about 9:00 a.m. First deer with the Hoyt in a few years.
> View attachment 590059
> View attachment 590061


Congrats!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Law enforcement is a pretty thankless job nowadays and it’s nice to see so many people still back the men and women who choose to wear a uniform in today’s world. I will be in the stand along the creek tonight in hopes that he shows his face two nights in a row during daylight!


I’m with you my friend. I retired 2 years ago from it and don’t miss the job. I do miss hanging around the guys though. Be safe.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw county. Holy cow is the wind different than the last time I was out 2 days ago. I could have done jumping jacks in the stand and not been noticed.

Noticed this rub on the walk in...











Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Just a bit ago, a touch of light snow and a young doe. Ontonagon Co.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Checking in western isabella county
Good luck everyone


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Law enforcement is a pretty thankless job nowadays and it’s nice to see so many people still back the men and women who choose to wear a uniform in today’s world. I will be in the stand along the creek tonight in hopes that he shows his face two nights in a row during daylight!


There’s more of us out here that appreciate you guys than there are that don’t. And, ummm, just remember that if you ever pull me over.

Good luck all! I’ve yet to go out but I will be heading out starting this weekend and hunting hard till the end of gun season.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

First sit. The not so common easterly breeze talked me into it. Feels like a late movement evening.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Zig Zag said:


> Just a bit ago, a touch of light snow and a young doe. Ontonagon Co.
> 
> View attachment 590151


Beautiful picture. Postcard material man


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Not hunting tonight but I just had to post this pic as it has me pretty excited. This is about 45 yds. out the back door on a heavily used creek crossing. Likely sign from last night, still haven't had a nice on any of the cams, but I'm nearly certain this is a buck and he at least has some body size going for him.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

A1 hitlister visted that plot not long ago which is East slightly north of me. Hoping these east winds hold its E SE and NE supposed to be all NE swirling all over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I am dying not out tonight as calm as it is, but east/north east swirling wind no matter how small just don’t work for me and where I have my stands. Give me a cold northwest wind please!!!!!!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Chasing this guy pic from this morning not what some of you would call a shooter but I’ve been hunting state land since I got back into hunting 6 years ago and haven’t shot a buck in over a decade since my grandfather lost the lease he had in the thumb so he is definitely a shooter in my book especially arenac county state land this place really lives up to the reputation Michigan state land has as far as people shooting everything that moves but it’s what I have for now and I’ll take every minute I can get in the woods good luck to everyone out tonight be safe shoot straight


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

riverman said:


> I am dying not out tonight as calm as it is, but east/north east swirling wind no matter how small just don’t work for me and where I have my stands. Give me a cold northwest wind please!!!!!!


Only two people out here there just isn’t enough east spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got back in the stand about 4:15 pm in Barry County. Only squirrels so far all day today. Hoping some deer come through tonight and these winds stop swirling! 

Not seeing much scrape activity on this property so I made a mock scrape on the way out this morning. I’ve never had them work in the past but figured I’d give it a shot! We will see what the camera shows in a week or so. 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got to this spot late but with this wind it's where I had to be.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of early movement this afternoon. Cell cameras on four different farms have sent pictures just in the past 30 minutes.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Many squirrels so far...can’t say the same about deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

First sit in this stand this year. Good luck all.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Been out in the stand where the big 9 was last night. Light breeze blowing straight away from his bedding. Just started to sprinkle a bit. Dropped my hat and it’s laying at the base of the tree so it’s a good start to the night haha.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Law enforcement is a pretty thankless job nowadays and it’s nice to see so many people still back the men and women who choose to wear a uniform in today’s world. I will be in the stand along the creek tonight in hopes that he shows his face two nights in a row during daylight!





Tom Fine said:


> I’m with you my friend. I retired 2 years ago from it and don’t miss the job. I do miss hanging around the guys though. Be safe.


Greatly appreciate both of you and your service and you will ALWAYS get my respect!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> First sit. The not so common easterly breeze talked me into it. Feels like a late movement evening.
> View attachment 590155
> 
> View attachment 590157


Beautiful pics!!

Living through all of you for about a week, then I will be out a lot


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Beautiful pics!!
> 
> Living through all of you for about a week, then I will be out a lot


A week of no LFTS from you? We count on you for high deer sightings. Perhaps in your absence the neighbors who will be hunting your stands could provide updates?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> A week of no LFTS from you? We count on you for high deer sightings. Perhaps in your absence the neighbors who will be hunting your stands could provide updates?


Well your in the neighborhood let me know how it goes LOL.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Forecast says 100% rain coming in 30 min. Not good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> Forecast says 100% rain coming in 30 min. Not good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. It’s prime time and you are on the phone?


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Nothing moving tonight for me either. 
Saw more deer driving to my spot than on stand.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had 2 small bucks, a button buck, and 2 yearling fawns come through at 25 yds around 5:30. One yearling doe came right into my fresh mock scrape to check it out and didn’t spook or get nervous! That’s a good sign at least! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 590219


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Slow here in Ionia........so far.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

MichiFishy said:


> Not hunting tonight but I just had to post this pic as it has me pretty excited. This is about 45 yds. out the back door on a heavily used creek crossing. Likely sign from last night, still haven't had a nice on any of the cams, but I'm nearly certain this is a buck and he at least has some body size going for him.
> 
> View attachment 590181


Everyone is wondering...Why does your thumb look like a Toe?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 590193
> Chasing this guy pic from this morning not what some of you would call a shooter but I’ve been hunting state land since I got back into hunting 6 years ago and haven’t shot a buck in over a decade since my grandfather lost the lease he had in the thumb so he is definitely a shooter in my book especially arenac county state land this place really lives up to the reputation Michigan state land has as far as people shooting everything that moves but it’s what I have for now and I’ll take every minute I can get in the woods good luck to everyone out tonight be safe shoot straight


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Shoot man shoot! Good luck and hope you get him.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Everyone is wondering...Why does your thumb look like a Toe?


Duh, Cause that's his foot


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Namrock said:


> Duh, Cause that's his foot


:lol:


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

15 yards going to regret that with a bow! Bigger one on opposite end of field couldn’t do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

MichiFishy said:


> Not hunting tonight but I just had to post this pic as it has me pretty excited. This is about 45 yds. out the back door on a heavily used creek crossing. Likely sign from last night, still haven't had a nice on any of the cams, but I'm nearly certain this is a buck and he at least has some body size going for him.
> 
> View attachment 590181


Big freaking deal. You never seen an elk track before?


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

mbrewer said:


> Everyone is wondering...Why does your thumb look like a Toe?


LOL Couldn't tell ya, Mom says that Dad gave me a hammer too young. Brother always told me I was part monkey, I am pretty good at climbing trees....

Edit: Wanted to add that I'm still unbeaten at thumb wrestling as well


----------

